# Cpc exam - reads grading



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Oct 30, 2015)

How long does it take to receive exam test results? The tab currently reads grading.


----------



## steels816 (Oct 30, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> How long does it take to receive exam test results? The tab currently reads grading.



On website it states 5-10 business days.  But some will get it 5 days.  Since it is in grading status you may get results today.  If not, next week.  When did you take your exam?  I am still waiting and it is still in transit.


----------



## akj (Oct 30, 2015)

My result took 6 a very long days....


----------



## Jarens51182 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been waiting too and checking furvently! It is under purchases/items, correct?


----------



## sylvia4983@yahoo.com (Oct 30, 2015)

It took about a week for my results


----------



## steels816 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jarens51182 said:


> I've been waiting too and checking furvently! It is under purchases/items, correct?



Yes. What does it say?  Did you click on CPC exam?  When did you take it?


----------



## ancica (Oct 30, 2015)

I am still waiting for mine, it says it's in transit. I had my exam  on 10/17. How much longer??


----------



## kim.crnkovich (Oct 30, 2015)

*CPC exam*

Took mine on 10/24 and it shows grading.. longest week of my life. Doubt they update on weekends so I guess I stew over the weekend.


----------



## Kthomas714 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Test*

I took my test on a Saturday and had my result by Friday the following week.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 31, 2015)

The waiting is going to be rough for me. My 1st attempt is 11/14 and i'm scheduled for my retake 4 weeks later. So i have to pretend i didn't pass and keep studying. Then if i find i pass i need to drop the CPC books and whip out the I10 study books


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Oct 31, 2015)

I took my exam on 10/24. I spoke to a rep yesterday that said it can take up to 4 weeks to get the results because the Aapc just move and are trying to get things organized and back logged. This has been a stressful week. I felt positive in the beginning but the more time goes on doubt and second guessing myself has kicked in.  I just would like to know my results so I can figure out my next step.


----------



## steels816 (Oct 31, 2015)

ancica said:


> I am still waiting for mine, it says it's in transit. I had my exam  on 10/17. How much longer??



I know.  I am waiting too.  Guessing it was a ton of us taking the exams on that date.


----------



## steels816 (Oct 31, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> I took my exam on 10/24. I spoke to a rep yesterday that said it can take up to 4 weeks to get the results because the Aapc just move and are trying to get things organized and back logged. This has been a stressful week. I felt positive in the beginning but the more time goes on doubt and second guessing myself has kicked in.  I just would like to know my results so I can figure out my next step.




OMG Are you kidding me?  That is crazy. Hopefully you hear in less than four weeks.  This is unacceptable.  If it is the case, they should had to work on Saturdays to get things organized and system up and running.


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 1, 2015)

steels816 said:


> OMG Are you kidding me?  That is crazy. Hopefully you hear in less than four weeks.  This is unacceptable.  If it is the case, they should had to work on Saturdays to get things organized and system up and running.



I know right.  I hope I find out soon. Looking at the responses, there are people that tested before me still awaiting results.


----------



## steels816 (Nov 1, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> I know right.  I hope I find out soon. Looking at the responses, there are people that tested before me still awaiting results.



I hoped that you find out soon as well.  You will get your results b4 I do....LOL. I know of a person who took their exam the same date as you, got their results on Wednesday so who knows how they are scanning the exams not by date order.


----------



## Resendes2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Took mine on Saturday 10-23 and had my results about noon on 10-30

 all that waiting for a 69% 

I retake on 11/21 but with Thanksgiving near then I expect that results set to take longer.

I know where I need work, so hopefully I'll find those missing 2 right answers this time.


----------



## steels816 (Nov 1, 2015)

Resendes2 said:


> Took mine on Saturday 10-23 and had my results about noon on 10-30
> 
> all that waiting for a 69%
> 
> ...



You were so close.  You will pass next time.  You know what you need to work on for next time.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2015)

It better not take 4 weeks. I have my second attempt booked ~30 days after my first. Could I be one of the first to take the exam twice without getting the results from the first one? 

I'm testing in a different state about 150 miles away so i guess i should get a refundable hotel reservation just to be safe. (Albany NY test is 7am and thats when i normally wake up in the morning )


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

CodingKing said:


> It better not take 4 weeks. I have my second attempt booked ~30 days after my first. Could I be one of the first to take the exam twice without getting the results from the first one?
> 
> I'm testing in a different state about 150 miles away so i guess i should get a refundable hotel reservation just to be safe. (Albany NY test is 7am and thats when i normally wake up in the morning )




Good luck with your upcoming exam.  You could be....who knows at this point.


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 2, 2015)

steels816 said:


> I hoped that you find out soon as well.  You will get your results b4 I do....LOL. I know of a person who took their exam the same date as you, got their results on Wednesday so who knows how they are scanning the exams not by date order.



Really,Wow ..Yes it defiantly makes you wonder how the grading and scanning system is setup. When did you take your exam?


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 2, 2015)

Resendes2 said:


> Took mine on Saturday 10-23 and had my results about noon on 10-30
> 
> all that waiting for a 69%
> 
> ...





I'm sorry to hear that. That sucks...You'll get it next time around


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

I just got off phone with AAPC.  This is what I was told.  There is no rhyme or reason as to why some people's results are sooner than others.  As soon as they receive it, they scanned it.  Ok....told the rep when I took my exam.  Told that you should not count Monday cause that is when it leaving fedex...ok...told that they scanned 3600 scantrons a day and this time of year it is busier...ok..told they will notified dept that I have not received any results....ok...told I should see something Tuesday or Wednesday....ok not holding my breathe......so not buying it and disappointed in AAPC.


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 2, 2015)

steels816 said:


> I just got off phone with AAPC.  This is what I was told.  There is no rhyme or reason as to why some people's results are sooner than others.  As soon as they receive it, they scanned it.  Ok....told the rep when I took my exam.  Told that you should not count Monday cause that is when it leaving fedex...ok...told that they scanned 3600 scantrons a day and this time of year it is busier...ok..told they will notified dept that I have not received any results....ok...told I should see something Tuesday or Wednesday....ok not holding my breathe......so not buying it and disappointed in AAPC.



It's defiantly disappointing. They need a better system


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> It's defiantly disappointing. They need a better system


 So true


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 2, 2015)

steels816 said:


> So true



Found out today I passed with an 88%. I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> Found out today I passed with an 88%. I'm soooooo happy!




OMG YOU PASSED.  CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!wooo hoooo.  I am still waiting.


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> Really,Wow ..Yes it defiantly makes you wonder how the grading and scanning system is setup. When did you take your exam?



Sorry I did not see this...October 17th


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net (Nov 2, 2015)

steels816 said:


> OMG YOU PASSED.  CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!wooo hoooo.  I am still waiting.[/QUOTE
> 
> I did...dang  hopefully you'll find out soon..Good luck.  Keep your faith


----------



## steels816 (Nov 2, 2015)

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> steels816 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG YOU PASSED.  CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!wooo hoooo.  I am still waiting.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ancica (Nov 3, 2015)

ancica said:


> I am still waiting for mine, it says it's in transit. I had my exam  on 10/17. How much longer??





steels816 said:


> I know.  I am waiting too.  Guessing it was a ton of us taking the exams on that date.



Where did you take your exam?? Looks like my proctor forgot to send them in for over 2 weeks!!


----------



## jmmarkle (Nov 3, 2015)

*CPC exam*

I sit for the CPC exam on 12/5, I currently have the 2014 code books. I have a hard time purchasing the ICD-9-CM for 2015. Has anyone used the 2014 Book for the exam this year? I rather not spend $200+ dollars for books that are already outdated.


----------



## krystle8402 (Nov 3, 2015)

My first attempt is scheduled for December 5th.  Should I schedule my retake already in case I don't pass? Which I will. . .I will keep telling myself that I will!


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 3, 2015)

krystle8402 said:


> My first attempt is scheduled for December 5th.  Should I schedule my retake already in case I don't pass? Which I will. . .I will keep telling myself that I will!



Yes before spots run out. You may have to travel to a different state. Although sounds like there is a chance we can be in the same boat of possibly having to take the second test before we hear back on the first


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 3, 2015)

jmmarkle said:


> I sit for the CPC exam on 12/5, I currently have the 2014 code books. I have a hard time purchasing the ICD-9-CM for 2015. Has anyone used the 2014 Book for the exam this year? I rather not spend $200+ dollars for books that are already outdated.



2014 and 2015 ICD-9 are the same, There hasn't been any ICD-9 changes in a coupe years since all this 10 prep was going on. Now if you don't have a 2015 CPT book you will have problems. HCPCS you could easily survive with a 2014 book but there is a chance you can get 1 or 2 questions wrong but better than not getting any HCPCS correct at all.


----------



## jeanh (Nov 3, 2015)

*Exam Results*

With every one trying to take the exam before ICD-10 goes into effect, the AAPC is a little over loaded. And I think it is taking a little while longer for tests to be graded. I took my Test June 23rd and results where posted by Friday the 26th. 

The waiting is the worst! Best of luck to every one waiting for results!!


----------



## jeanh (Nov 3, 2015)

*Manuals*



jmmarkle said:


> I sit for the CPC exam on 12/5, I currently have the 2014 code books. I have a hard time purchasing the ICD-9-CM for 2015. Has anyone used the 2014 Book for the exam this year? I rather not spend $200+ dollars for books that are already outdated.



You should be okay with a 2014 ICD9 book, but there was changes in the CPT book from 2014 to the 2015 you might want to consider checking with your local library, some library's will let you checkout the manual others you have to use in library. But is something to look into.

Best of luck on your exam!


----------



## scchip16 (Nov 3, 2015)

krystle8402 said:


> My first attempt is scheduled for December 5th.  Should I schedule my retake already in case I don't pass? Which I will. . .I will keep telling myself that I will!



I'm guessing they decided to throw in a "buy one get one free" deal with the AAPC Membership + Test Seat package only because of what a [unprofessional adverb]ing [inappropriate noun] that thing is! 5 hours and 40 mins. seems like plenty but just the sheer volume of the book, tabs aside, takes such huge bites out of the time. Ugh. Needless to say, I know they really hammered in the thing about not leaving stuff blank, but I had at least two columns of scantron bubbles and there was no way I was gonna do them all in like the five scant minutes I had left. >.<;

Thankfully I was able to schedule my second try in December since there were seats left in my area ? I guess it kind of depends; like what CodingKing said. If you're getting nearer to initial exam schedule date/time and most of the seats are taken in your testing area/edifice then you probably should lock in your next seat pretty quick. My first date was September 26 but then they weren't holding it in that location again until December 12. Every other location was like at least four hours from me. (And as important and career-boosting as it is, I'm not gonna drive four freaking miles out and back for a test. Eesh!)

Regarding the original question of this thread's poster, I can confirm that I was told it would be at least a week before the results were viewable. But that's plenty of time to reassess. (Hopefully!)

Best of luck to everyone here who has not crossed the 70% yet! It might take one more good college try, but you'll get it.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 3, 2015)

scchip16 said:


> Thankfully I was able to schedule my second try in December since there were seats left in my area ? I guess it kind of depends; like what CodingKing said. If you're getting nearer to initial exam schedule date/time and most of the seats are taken in your testing area/edifice then you probably should lock in your next seat pretty quick. My first date was September 26 but then they weren't holding it in that location again until December 12. Every other location was like at least four hours from me. (And as important and career-boosting as it is, I'm not gonna drive four freaking miles out and back for a test. Eesh!)




I'm only traveling 4 hours each way for my second attempt (hoping to pass the first) but I found a hotel down the street from the testing location in Albany so i'm making a reservation. I really want to pass this year, i'm an experienced traveler so I'd travel to one of the sites in the UAE, India or the Philippines to retake if i had to. Sadly there is one in the Bahamas but 12/12 would be too early to retake for me


----------



## jmmarkle (Nov 9, 2015)

*Exam Study Options*

What was the best method you found to studying for the exam. I have purchased the CPC exam Study guide, but as I am reading it I just feel as though I should be looking at different practice exams rather then the study guide. I am really trying to pass the exam on 12/5 because there is not another remotely close to me any other time in December, and I am trying to pass so I don't have to do the ICD-10 test.


----------



## tmlbwells (Nov 10, 2015)

On the certification exams I have taken, I've gone through the study guides, but really focused on the practice exams.  Those seemed to give me the best idea of what to expect on the real exam.

Good luck to everyone!
Mary Wells, CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## Tamarock60 (Nov 16, 2015)

*CPC test on 11/7/15*

Its been 6 long days still in transit hoping to see a change for the BEST soon


----------



## Tamarock60 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Books*

You can purchase them on amazon sometimes way cheaper and ebay too!


----------



## steels816 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tamarock60 said:


> Its been 6 long days still in transit hoping to see a change for the BEST soon



Good luck.  Hope you get your results soon.


----------



## jessie7410 (Dec 9, 2015)

*CPC on 12/5*

I took my CPC on 12/5/15. Anxiously awaiting my results. I took the AHIMA exam previously and failed by 30 pts. 

This is a nail biter!!


----------



## Aminmequita (Dec 9, 2015)

*cpc exam*

does any one have any tips for passing the exam or can anyone contact me to speak to about the exam for more questions...


----------



## JudyW (Dec 9, 2015)

Please remember this is the most busiest time for exams and the result could take a little longer than normal.  I know how hard the waiting is, but please be patient and understand that the AAPC tries to get them graded as fast as possible.


----------



## Aminmequita (Dec 10, 2015)

Is there any one that has taken the exam
that can contact me please my number is 9145729326


----------



## lzamora@covhs.org (Sep 16, 2017)

*Pss*

I took my test but failed again with a 60 percent but as I'm looking at the scores one of the parts said 0 % how can that be I remember I had pencil marks on my test and I asked the proctor is that ok was that part not graded


----------



## senettriaw (Sep 29, 2017)

*Did you pass?*



Kthomas714 said:


> I took my test on a Saturday and had my result by Friday the following week.


 did you pass


----------



## Sherri50 (Feb 14, 2022)

Is the new CPC test exam taking longer to grade because the scan-a-tron is not set up for the 100 questions vs the 150 questions for 2022?


----------

